# Driving around town - with your spoiler up!



## Offerman (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Long-time reader, first time poster. I've had my 3.2 V6 TT for 6 months now, and love it! Far better to my previous car (a Mazda RX8), why I never upgraded sooner I don't know!

I did however want to vent my frustrations on something which, of late, I've started to notice and it really bugs me! I've started to see people driving around town or built-up areas with their spoiler up! Now I mean Audi designed the Active Spoiler with a reason, which I assume was to preserve the cars smooth lines and understated styling and only have a spoiler when it was actually needed! Now whilst some people might not notice, for people that do, i.e TT owners, I feel it just smacks of boy-racer-ism, and being a complete idiot!! You just make yourself look a fool! It's not meant to be up! It doesnt do anything at that speed - so why do it! If you want to create that look then purchase a proper static spoiler, or better yet go and buy a TTRS!

Is it just me thats being critial, or is it something that other people have noticed?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

not gettin confused with the fixed rear spoiler are you?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

You see the only problem with your theory is that if Audi really only intended for the spoiler to be raised at speed, they wouldn't have fitted a button to raise it whenever you want. Why do you think they did that? Of course, so you can raise the spoiler when spinning around at low speeds!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

owners prerogative really isn't it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Boxster and 911 owners always doing that...no different to 'youngsters' driving around with front fog lights on or window just dropped and loud/awful/tasteless (IMO) music coming out of their car or the 'go-faster' stickers or driving around on a cold day in sub zero temps with the roof of the cabriolets/roadsters off/down or driving around in the midst of a heatwave with the cabriolet/roadster hardtop on... :?

I refer to these type of behaviours as that of the 'Jordan & Peter Andre' mentality aka CHAVSTERS...basically, these are from 'attention seeking' low self-esteem/low intelligence drivers... :roll:


----------



## Sandy_Dodgers (Jan 10, 2012)

Live 'n' let live...


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really noticed it. I find people's bad driving habits far more annoying than any of the above eg. Driving right up your arse, not acknowledging when u give someone way, people not indicating etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Sandy_Dodgers said:


> Live 'n' let live...


I suppose you are right...am off for a drive in my roadster roof down with my front fogs on and playing loud dance music...up & down your street...with my blonde gf with her low cut top :lol:


----------



## elansprint72 (Sep 22, 2011)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> You see the only problem with your theory is that if Audi really only intended for the spoiler to be raised at speed, they wouldn't have fitted a button to raise it whenever you want. Why do you think they did that? Of course, so you can raise the spoiler when spinning around at low speeds!


So that you can wash the area beneath the spoiler- where crud collects? Of course if the switch were not there it would not really matter because at "opening speed" (about 75 mph over the ground in my case) nobody would be able to see if the area was dirty, or not. :wink:

It's not very pretty when it is raised, is it?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Offerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long-time reader, first time poster. I feel it just smacks of boy-racer-ism, and being a complete idiot!! You just make yourself look a fool!


First time poser, sorry poster indeed :roll:

Bit harsh amongst a forum of enthusiasts, enthusiastic, indeed PROUD owners of a gorgeous car!

As an earlier post mentioned what the chuff do you think the spoiler button is for - its for ME to drive round town with my spoiler up at the weekend - its my car so I'll do what bloody hell I like, i hope you are outside right now washing and polishing yours because that's what it came out of the factory like and how Audi intended it to look !!!!!

Look forward to your more constructive and helpful posts over the next few months :wink:


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Offerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long-time reader, first time poster.


Fancy trying again? :lol:


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Offerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long-time reader, first time poster.
> I did however want to vent my frustrations on something which, of late, I've started to notice and it really bugs me! I've started to see people driving around town or built-up areas with their spoiler up! Now I mean Audi designed the Active Spoiler with a reason, which I assume was to preserve the cars smooth lines and understated styling and only have a spoiler when it was actually needed! Now whilst some people might not notice, for people that do, i.e TT owners, I feel it just smacks of boy-racer-ism, and being a complete idiot!! You just make yourself look a fool! It's not meant to be up! It doesnt do anything at that speed - so why do it! If you want to create that look then purchase a proper static spoiler, or better yet go and buy a TTRS!
> ...


Congratulations Offerman on your first post. I fully understand your comment and respect your opinion however, There are many people who cant afford a TTRS and like to have their spoiler up as they prefer the look of it. I personally like the look of the spoiler up or down and its nice to have the option to switch. Maybe i am the idiot you have seen who knows, who cares, just enjoy your car and drive it the way you like it to look.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Its up to the owner to do what they want, its their own car. 
Don't do it myself but hey everyone is different


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Sometimes when you're driving behind me I raise and lower it just so you know I can and I look awesome 
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> You see the only problem with your theory is that if Audi really only intended for the spoiler to be raised at speed, they wouldn't have fitted a button to raise it whenever you want. Why do you think they did that? Of course, so you can raise the spoiler when spinning around at low speeds!


I'm with you, it has a manual button to allow you to make you're own mind up.
I'd rather people do this than drive with foglights on.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

If it didn't have the button the spoiler you'd never see the spoiler raised in this country as nobody drives above 70 do they :wink:

I sometimes mess around with mine in traffic jams when I'm bored. As said before the button is useful for cleaning under the spoiler as well.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn I can't do any of these things. What can I do to get under your skin :?:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Damn I can't do any of these things. What can I do to get under your skin :?:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Much ado about nothing ? I leave mine on auto, much preferring the clean lines of the car when the spoiler isn't needed, but hey - each to their own preferences! As someone said above, I can find much worse, and potentially dangerous driver behaviour to get worked up about.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

I have mixed feelings. Never used to do this on my first mk 2. However, since having the S-Line trim in Dakota Grey on my new car, I have to say that it looks great with the spoiler up, so very occasionally I might indulge.

Conscious of the knob value though, so I keep this to a minimum.


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

996cab said:


> driving around on a cold day in sub zero temps with the roof of the cabriolets/roadsters off/down :


I love seeing people driving with the top down in the winter. :lol:

Put a hat and scarf on and enjoy the fresh air!


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

It's completely up to the owner and you should be proud to see another TT, spoiler down or up. IMO it looks better with the spoiler up.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

stock push up down for me now, i had the Rs spoiler, but sold it, as i was tired of his look


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Philplop said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > driving around on a cold day in sub zero temps with the roof of the cabriolets/roadsters off/down :
> ...


Who cares if it's hot or cold just as long as the sun is out after all why have a roadster if you keep the roof up.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally, I think it ruins the look of the car. That should be the reason Audi designed it to pop up in the first place. But if you want it up, put it up.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

elansprint72 said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > You see the only problem with your theory is that if Audi really only intended for the spoiler to be raised at speed, they wouldn't have fitted a button to raise it whenever you want. Why do you think they did that? Of course, so you can raise the spoiler when spinning around at low speeds!
> ...


It is if its CF


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

There is only one person I know who drives arround with his spoiler up,now let me think,who is it.....?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

When i bought the car i never went out with the spoiler up. Now two years has passed and i cant go around town with the thing down. To me the backend looks as if its missing something with the spoiler down. I almost bought a TT RS bit that was 1k bucks... so its spoiler up for me all the time. And one last thing, who cares? its my car!!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

TT REX, show him what one can do with a adventurous sense of style!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

VerTTigo said:


> When i bought the car i never went out with the spoiler up. Now two years has passed and i cant go around town with the thing down. To me the backend looks as if its missing something with the spoiler down. I almost bought a TT RS bit that was 1k bucks... so its spoiler up for me all the time. And one last thing, who cares? its my car!!


I must admit I rarely drive around with the spoiler raised but I do agree it looks good.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

When they are up, they are up and when they are down they are down and when they were half way down that's when we got arrested. "Spike Milligan" :lol: :lol: 
Thats what buttons are for.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I prefer the clean line of the car without the spoiler, personally. I play with it when bored. When on long highway trips I set the cruise 1 mph less then the speed at which it pops up automatically just to save on fuel. I admit that it is fun to watch it pop up when I pass someone. It gives me a bit more confidence to know that the rear end isn't going to get squirely.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the spoiler ruins and makes the car looks ugly


----------



## hans4audi (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont see it in mainland Europe. The fog lights we see a lot!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

hugy said:


> There is only one person I know who drives arround with his spoiler up,now let me think,who is it.....?


Conneem, no?!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

T7 Doc said:


> Sometimes when you're driving behind me I raise and lower it just so you know I can and I look awesome
> [smiley=bomb.gif]


My favorite...Classic! :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

VerTTigo said:


> TT REX, show him what one can do with a adventurous sense of style!


ok boss :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

much ado about nothing...

live n let live...

Spoiler up 4 me! 8)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Offerman said:


> Is it just me thats being critial, or is it something that other people have noticed?


so that'll be a yes and yes then :wink:

Right - onto your second post Offerman . . . . . 8)


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one person I know who drives arround with his spoiler up,now let me think,who is it.....?
> ...


If he does then that would make two of you!


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

Small things entertain small minds and I luv it.

Spoiler go's up, spoiler go's down. Spoiler go's up ..........

Without that button my life would be that little bit empty.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > hugy said:
> ...


I spent 2 days with you at Inter's last year and did you see my spoiler up once (I mean you can't even go fast enough on the roads in the UK to have it come up  )


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

TT looks better with spoiler, but only with fixed RS spoiler. Electric spoiler is a bit.. lame.. in my opinion :roll:


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

conneem said:


> MarcQuinlivan said:
> 
> 
> > If he does then that would make two of you!
> ...


I know you didn't have yours up - what I meant was that if it was you that Hugy was referring to (which it wasn't) then that would make two people who have their spoiler up in town.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a bit of a mystery alright. I don't know who Hugy could have been referring to. Sure I only found out about the spoiler button this week...

Hugy has joined the RS grille club. Saw it today for the first time and it looks great. If it wasn't for the fact that you're going for that whole carbon/gloss black look, you could put the red TTRS badge in its rightful place on the grille!


----------



## ScooTTer (Dec 3, 2011)

psmith98752 said:


> It's completely up to the owner and you should be proud to see another TT, spoiler down or up. IMO it looks better with the spoiler up.


Agree entirely on this as I think it lends a bit more visual weight to the back end. That said, I never see the car when I'm driving it (except in the rear view mirror), but from a cosmetic viewpoint a proper fixed one has to look better if you like the spoiler look.

Wonder whether its possible to program it to raise as a sort of air brake under extreme braking (when you might want to keep a bit of down force on the rear).

I tinkered with the adjustable 4 step spoiler when I had an R33 Skyline GTR, and that definitely made a difference.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> It's a bit of a mystery alright. I don't know who Hugy could have been referring to. Sure I only found out about the spoiler button this week...
> 
> Hugy has joined the RS grille club. Saw it today for the first time and it looks great. If it wasn't for the fact that you're going for that whole carbon/gloss black look, you could put the red TTRS badge in its rightful place on the grille!


There's a guy round just down the road from me with a car the same colour as yours and he drives everywhere with his spoiler up. He has also fitted the RS grille with the relevant badging. He used to drive a nice wee red Mini too, so you guys would have loads in common if you were to meet up!

Not seen Hugy's car yet. Was that at the cigars and coffee morning? I keep meaning to make it along to one of these but keep forgetting when it is on.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> Not seen Hugy's car yet. Was that at the cigars and coffee morning? I keep meaning to make it along to one of these but keep forgetting when it is on.


Didn't make this one myself but looks to have been a pretty good turnout.

Some old and new school American muscle, M3's, M5's, Aston DBS Volante, F430 Spider, F360, couple of RS4's, few classic Porsche's, a few Lotus (or is that Loti  ), a GTR, new Golf R, a TVR ect...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> It's a bit of a mystery alright. I don't know who Hugy could have been referring to. Sure I only found out about the spoiler button this week... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugy has joined the RS grille club. Saw it today for the first time and it looks great. If it wasn't for the fact that you're going for that whole carbon/gloss black look, you could put the red TTRS badge in its rightful place on the grille!


  NEVER!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

tbh im too busy admiring my own and other tt's to care whether a spoiler is up or not, its pretty insignificant, then again i am blinded by the fog lights and deafened by the music haha :lol:


----------



## MagicMarker (Jan 30, 2012)

I assume all spoilers from the >06 are automatic? Just want to make sure.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

MagicMarker said:


> I assume all spoilers from the >06 are automatic? Just want to make sure.


All Mk2 TTs that don't have a fixed wing have a retractable spoiler. It is automatic and raises at 74mph and retracts below 50mph. There is, however, a button on the centre console which raises and lowers the spoiler manually at any speed, which is the basis for this entire thread.


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

Thought id join in on this chat )

Im almost certain my spoiler only activated at 80mph. Which is pretty shit really as its illegal to do that speed in the uk. I used to put my spoiler up when around town is i think the rear is too plain and lacking something, however as already mentioned on here i stopped this due to it looking rubbish, not a fan of all the mechanicals on view nor the look, its like a bit of flat plastic been stuck on the back. :?

I overcome my scenario by fitting the accessory spoiler from audi. Coupled with my 20" R8 V10 style wheels im very happy with the appearance now  . I like to have a car which is that little bit different to the OE look without making it chavvy.

Either way its personal preference as to what we all do and everyone has different opinions. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

BigAl_TDi said:


> Either way its personal preference as to what we all do and everyone has different opinions. [smiley=dude.gif]


And that's exactly what the buttons for - where's the OP gone :roll:


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

Perhaps some people leave the spoiler up for police reasons, the cops know at what speed the spoiler comes up so if you do get stopped for speeding you can just say that you have it up all the time... lol


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Why would Police Officers know what speed the spoiler would come up unless they own one! It not taught at training school, and there would be no point in pulling someone over if it was up, as if they knew it raises at 80, they would know there's a manual button for it as well!!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Offerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long-time reader, first time poster. I've had my 3.2 V6 TT for 6 months now, and love it! Far better to my previous car (a Mazda RX8), why I never upgraded sooner I don't know!
> 
> ...


FFS get a life. If people want to drive their TT around with the spoiler in its erect mode, so what, it's their car. :roll:


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

Piker Mark said:


> Offerman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


+1


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

adamholland31288 said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Offerman said:
> ...


+2


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

+3


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

+4


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The thing i dont like is on motorways and dual c/ways when it goes up and down in traffic. Look like a T1T. Wonder what people must think - probably he's showing off!

As soon as i join a motorway/dual c/way with a speed limit above 50mph i raise it so it stays up!

I've seen a few cars driving around with it up through town. Each to their own i guess. Its they car! Got nowt to do with me!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> The thing i dont like is on motorways and dual c/ways when it goes up and down in traffic. Look like a T1T. Wonder what people must think - probably he's showing off!
> 
> As soon as i join a motorway/dual c/way with a speed limit above 50mph i raise it so it stays up!


One small point with that is if you subsequently go over 74mph with the spoiler manually raised it goes into auto mode and will then retract below 50.


----------



## elansprint72 (Sep 22, 2011)

All this pointless waffle and nobody has yet touched on why the spoiler is there! :roll:

Remember all the high-speed crashes in Germany when the original TT came out? It was found to be due to rear-end lift at speeds over 130mph: basic laws of physics, Mr Bond.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

+5
The OP talked of others being a complete idiot and looking like a fool.
Who's the idiot here?
Someone enjoying *their* car their way or someone who tells someone else in a on-line forum (hiding behind the anonymity) what to do with their own car?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys it's a one post troll who's now had 5 pages of responses. The post was deliberately worded to be as inflammatory as possible. Let the thread die for the love of all that is holy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

dubberdean said:


> Guys it's a one post troll who's now had 5 pages of responses. The post was deliberately worded to be as inflammatory as possible. Let the thread die for the love of all that is holy :lol: :lol: :lol:


+ 1 on that score


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

why doesnt somebody just delete this ?


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

I AGREE!


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

rob.b said:


> Why would Police Officers know what speed the spoiler would come up unless they own one! It not taught at training school, and there would be no point in pulling someone over if it was up, as if they knew it raises at 80, they would know there's a manual button for it as well!!


Its just another excuse that i hear some people use, im not saying its correct or anything.... lol


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

If only it were possible to have the spoiler halfway up. This might be a compromise and help to close this thread. Only joking.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

easty said:


> why doesnt somebody just delete this ?


+1


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spoilers should be mandatory!!
Ive even wrote to Adidas to add it to their next pair of sneakers


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone drive with the suspension on "sports" mode? That is very annoying aswell! :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think if you like the spoiler up you probably ought to invest in a fixed spoiler (both the Audi aftermarket fixed spoiler from Votex/Abt and the TTRS spoiler both look better than the pop-up spoiler in my opinion), otherwise if you like the car unblemished by spoilers, just leave the button alone.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> Does anyone drive with the suspension on "sports" mode? That is very annoying aswell! :roll:


 

Well it frustrates me when I see anyone use their wipers. Every time it bloody rains all I see is other drivers with their wipers going swish, swosh. sometimes I'll see a driver spray some kind of liquid on their screen and activate the wipers and it isn't even raining - grrrrr really gets on my tits how dare they.
:roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

And have you seen those ones with the fairy lights on the front? What's that all about? Driving around looking like it's Christmas the whole year round! Harrumph.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried or does anyone know if you can code/hack the TT so that the spoiler can engage at a different speed?

I am sure there will be a setting in VAGCOM.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cant believe this discussion is still going... lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

christurbo said:


> Has anyone tried or does anyone know if you can code/hack the TT so that the spoiler can engage at a different speed?
> 
> I am sure there will be a setting in VAGCOM.


Not possible.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

easty said:


> why doesnt somebody just delete this ?


And replace it with what? Another sodding Mk3 thread?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> easty said:
> 
> 
> > why doesnt somebody just delete this ?
> ...


lol


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

My spoiler will no longer go down no matter how hard i push the button.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

christurbo said:


> Has anyone tried or does anyone know if you can code/hack the TT so that the spoiler can engage at a different speed?
> 
> I am sure there will be a setting in VAGCOM.


You can't do it with VCDS but you can ask your favourite remapper to change it for you. They might or they might not. I was STRONGLY advised not to disable it or change it to 100mph (basically I don't want it popping up all the time) as the general feeling was that it could invalidate my insurance.


----------

